

Nellie Bly: Ten Days in a Mad-House (1887) - dang
http://digital.library.upenn.edu/women/bly/madhouse/madhouse.html

======
dang
I posted [http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2014/05/05/ten-
days-a...](http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2014/05/05/ten-days-at-the-
mad-house-nellie-bly/) qua user, but replaced it with the original piece qua
moderator. HN prefers original sources. :)

Popova gives some background, though.

------
voltagex_
This is a great story - it's one of the things you learn about when you take
the Circle Line cruise in NYC.

